# Unitymedia = Riesen Verarsche!



## Shadow313 (20. Februar 2009)

Unitymedia!
Ich kann nur jedem von einem Abschluß mit Unitymedia abraten!Seit nunmehr 4Wochen bin ich da Kunde und habe nur Probleme.Online sein,trotz Flatrate ist mehr oder weniger Glückssache!Ist man 2,3Stunden am Tag mal online,so ist dies schon ein glücklicher Umstand!
Angeblich gibt es Probleme mit irgendwelchen Verteilerkästen,an die Unitymedia selber gar nicht ran darf oder nur beschränkt!
Ich habe die Störun mittlerweile xmal gemeldet...passiert ist rein gar nichts!Und das,wo jede Minute die man deren Hotline am anderen Ende der Leitung hat,immerhin 14cent kostet!Entschädigt wird man im übrigen für enstandene Unkosten nicht!
Vielmehr bekommt man Glück die Gutschrift verrechnet!Aber was soll das bringen,wenn man das Internet und das Telefon im Endeffekt gar nicht benutzen kann?Hier werden entstandene Kosten mit einer nicht erbrachten Leistung verrechnet...das ist eine riesige Frechheit!
Ich kann nur raten...lasst die Finger von diesem Schrott!


----------



## OctoCore (20. Februar 2009)

Verteilerkästen?

Bei DSL wäre das eventuell verständlich, aber Unitymedia ist doch Kabel-TV, denke ich. Was haben die mit den üblichen Verteilerkästen am Hut?


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Februar 2009)

Deshalb bleibe ich treuer Magenta(T-com) Kunde!..Sorry für Dich! Hast mein Beileid.


----------



## Demcy (20. Februar 2009)

ich werde auch wieder zur telekom wechseln ... lieber nen paar euro mehr aber dann haste deine ruhe ....und wenn was ist bekommste service 

SRY


----------



## paul1511 (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin seit ca.1 jahr unitymedia kunde und hatte noch grösseren probleme geschwindgkeit und ereichbarkeit ist bis jetzt top.und zur hotline kann ich nur sagen das es für kunden eine kostenlose gibt, wo auch meisten erstaunlicherweise sehr kompetente leute sitzen.
Also im großen und ganzen bin ich super zufrieden mit Unitymedia


----------



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2009)

paul1511 schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit ca.1 jahr unitymedia kunde und hatte noch grösseren probleme geschwindgkeit und ereichbarkeit ist bis jetzt top.und zur hotline kann ich nur sagen das es für kunden eine kostenlose gibt, wo auch meisten erstaunlicherweise sehr kompetente leute sitzen.
> Also im großen und ganzen bin ich super zufrieden mit Unitymedia



So siehts aus 

Man hört aber eigentlich von jedem Anbieter Positives sowie Negatives.


----------



## TobiMontana (26. Februar 2009)

paul1511 schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit ca.1 jahr unitymedia kunde und hatte noch grösseren probleme geschwindgkeit und ereichbarkeit ist bis jetzt top.und zur hotline kann ich nur sagen das es für kunden eine kostenlose gibt, wo auch meisten erstaunlicherweise sehr kompetente leute sitzen.
> Also im großen und ganzen bin ich super zufrieden mit Unitymedia


 

jo bie uns auch so wir haben jetzt 20.000er kreigen aber sogar schonmal 22 durch! ok meistens zwischen 18 udn 19 aber das ist doch auch was wa?

also prob hatten wir nur in dne ersten 2 tagen aber da haben die gesagt dass ist norm. die müssen nachjsutieren dass mann den speed auch voll bekommt!


----------



## fadade (26. Februar 2009)

lol, und ich hock auf meinem DSL 1000! (-> kaggn gehn!)

kann mir wer etwas anderes empfehlen?

also Unitymedia is ja in diesem Thread positiv, sowie negativ angesprochen worden, aber manchmal kann das wirklich sein, dass Wartungsarbeiten die Verbindung stören.


----------



## Gamiac (6. März 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> lol, und ich hock auf meinem DSL 1000! (-> kaggn gehn!)
> 
> kann mir wer etwas anderes empfehlen?
> 
> also Unitymedia is ja in diesem Thread positiv, sowie negativ angesprochen worden, aber manchmal kann das wirklich sein, dass Wartungsarbeiten die Verbindung stören.


 Habe auch Unity seit nem halben Jahr etwa ne 128 kb flat bei der ich nur den einstieg gezahlt habe . Seit 3 wochen bin ich umgestiegen auf ein Paket das für ca30 ruro im Monat digitalfehrnsehen ,Festnetzflat und besagte 20000 er Leitung bietet und bin auch sehr zufrieden . Was Draufsteht ist auch drin . Technische Probleme gibt es immer auch bei den anderen und nach meiner erfahrung werden sie das recht schnell in Ordnung bringen auch wenn sie wegen dem paket mit den 20 mb im moment sehr viele neukunden Haben . Viel Glück auf jeden fall !


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. März 2009)

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Habe auch das 3play Paket und bin zufrieden. Für 25,-€ kann man nicht mekern


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2009)

Wenn du solche Probleme hast schau das du da so flink es geht rauskommst. Nicht lange ärgern sondern wechseln. Lass dein Geld lieber bei regionalen Anbieter wie besispielsweise im Raum Köln Netcologne etc. dann tust du der hiesigen Wirtschaft noch was gutes. Oder wehcsel gleich zur Telekom denn technisch ist bei denen alles top auch wenn es den ein oder anderen € kostet.


----------



## area50 (9. März 2009)

Wenn UM von Anfang an läuft wird es auch keine Probleme mehr geben.

Wenn man von Anfang an Probleme hat dann bekommt man die auch nicht weg.



Bei mir war 5mal schon ein Techniker weil ab 16Uhr die Bandbreite in den Keller geht (32mbit bestellt ab 16uhr nur noch ca. 10mbit) und laut Hotline liegt es immer an den Leitungen im Haus (vor 2 Jahren alles neugemacht und ich bin der einzige UM Internet Kunde hier im Haus).


----------



## poiu (9. März 2009)

hmmm komisch wieso rufst du nicht bei der kostenlosen Unity kunden Hotline an Oo *ich verwirrt* 

bin seit 2 jahren bei Unity , hatte zweimal eine störung dh 2-3h kein netz , seint wohl ein techniker gearbeitet zu haben! 

support ist auch nett wenn man die richtige Person erwischt, hab mal dort abgerufen weil ich im zweiten Jahr war und 35€ für 6Mbit bezahlt hab. Die meinte stellen wir sofot um auf 10Mbit für 25€ und das obwohl die Vertragszeit noch nicht zu ende war 

wenn man Probleme hat liegt das wohl am alten kabelnetz bei mir wurde vor ~ 5 jahren alles neugemacht deshalb wohl keine Probleme 



> Wenn man von Anfang an Probleme hat dann bekommt man die auch nicht weg.



da gebe ich dir recht wobei das bei dir auch irgendwo drausen am verteiler liegen kann ? 

ich muss sagen das man bei Kabel wenigstens halbwegs die bandbreite kriegt die man bestellt ^^ nicht wie bei ADSL 16Mbit bestelt 5 bekommen 


wenn  sowieso nur 10mbit rauskomt würde ich das ändern lassen und geld sparen , ja ist langsammer , aber wieso für etwas zahlen was du nur ab und zu kriegst


----------

